

Terror chief tries to board plane with banned liquids - kaiser
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-stories/2010/11/07/terror-chief-tries-to-board-plane-with-banned-liquids-115875-22697823/

======
bediger
Two questions from a parochial, isolated US citizen:

1\. The newspaper article uses the phrase "know to be haughty". My intuition
tells me that phrase informs the British public about aspects of Baroness
Neville-Jones' personality, but it means almost nothing to someone not steeped
in British newspaper cultural references. Can someone explain that phrase?

2\. Where does the "Mirror" fall on the British newspaper spectrum: "reliable"
or "less reliable" or "out and out tissue of lies"?

~~~
pbhjpbhj
1\. being haughty would be something like "unafraid to complain and taking a
superior air when doing so". The sort that would say "My bags, boy" to a
bellhop. A pretty traditional attitude for a Baroness to take on.

2\. Mirror is a tabloid, generally considered somewhere between less reliable
and a "tissue". Certainly prone to revel in the slip-ups of snobby government
officials.

------
dedward
I'm not getting the point here - we all get pissed when they launch into a
lecture about how important security is, and start treating us like criminals
due to common mistakes. I imagine if I had some kind of ranking above said
security employees in the grand scheme of things I might be letting out a bit
of an outburst as well!

~~~
pbhjpbhj
>I'm not getting the point here - we all get pissed when they launch into a
lecture about how important security is

I think their point is that she is the figurehead of the group setting the
minor rules that govern the security protocols that she is complaining about.
I think it's irony, but it seems irony is like Lupus ...

~~~
dedward
The article was thin - it seems more that she was complaining about being
spoken down to and mini-lectured on why "security is important" rather than
the simple fact that the spray bottle was against regulations.

